# Bronchial artery embolization



## prabha (Apr 17, 2009)

37204
36215X2
75605-26
75705-26
75894-26

I have the above set of codes for the following procedure.Can anyone pls confirm?

  Procedure: Right Bronchial artery embolization.

       Technique: A 4-French introducer was placed into the right common
       femoral artery under fluoroscopy guidance and exchanged for a
       5-French introducer sheath over the wire.  5-French pigtail
       catheter was placed into the ascending aorta.  Nonselective
       angiography of the aorta was performed demonstrating positions of
       the bronchial arteries.

       Using a combination of the 5-French spinal catheter and a
       Glidewire the right intercostal bronchial trunk was accessed.
       Angiography in this catheter position demonstrated markedly
       abnormal vasculature involving the right lung in the distribution
       of the right bronchial artery. No definite spinal artery was
       demonstrated although a questionable tiny arterial branch was seen
       in the distribution of the superior placed intercostal artery on
       the right.

       The right superior intercostal artery was engaged with a
       combination of a 5-French spinal catheter and a 3-French
       microcatheter.  Two 3-mm close were deposited in this vessel
       causing its occlusion for the purpose of protection of spinal
       artery in this distribution during embolization of the bronchial
       artery.

       The 3-French coaxial microcatheter was then engaged into the right
       bronchial artery.  Under fluoroscopy guidance two vials of
       Embosphere is 500 to 700-mu were carefully instilled into the
       right bronchial artery until complete hemostasis was achieved.  No
       reflux was observed.

       The catheter and sheath were removed, and hemostasis achieved by
       manual compression.

       Conclusion: Right bronchial artery angiography demonstrated
       markedly abnormal vessels throughout the right lung. Selective
       right bronchial artery embolization until hemostasis was
       successfully performed.


----------



## dhuston (Apr 18, 2009)

It's possible that the Rt bronchial is 2nd order especially since the report originally says there's a trunk.  You can also code 75726 for the bronchial angiogram.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## prabha (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you....


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing as dhuston...a selective right bronchial angiogram via left or right groin approach is a 36216 (75726)


----------

